# Bahnsen mp3s on Calvin's Institutes



## RamistThomist (Jun 27, 2007)

Who is listening to or has listened to Bahnsen's Course on Calvin's Institutes? What was your overall impression? I am in the middle of Book 2. I have read through the Institutes twice, and that helped. 81 lectures?!?!


----------



## ReformedDave (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm a bit biased but in my opinion Bahnsen has done a fantastic job with this series. I recommend it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 27, 2007)

ReformedDave said:


> I'm a bit biased but in my opinion Bahnsen has done a fantastic job with this series. I recommend it.



Him on Book 1 was really good (except for the occasional dog barking in the background). Some of the lectures on Book 2 were low audio, though.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 28, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Who is listening to or has listened to Bahnsen's Course on Calvin's Institutes? What was your overall impression? I am in the middle of Book 2. I have read through the Institutes twice, and that helped. 81 lectures?!?!



I finished through the end of book 2. I am reading the Institutes for the first time along with the lecture series. So far so good.

CT


----------



## CDM (Jun 28, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> I finished through the end of book 2. I am reading the Institutes for the first time along with the lecture series. So far so good.
> 
> CT



So to buy the whole lecture series we have to lay down $162.00!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 28, 2007)

mangum said:


> So to buy the whole lecture series we have to lay down $162.00!



Not if you buy one at a time every ten days.


----------



## CDM (Jun 28, 2007)

......................................


----------

